# FN medic needed in Kabul



## pcbguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello,

Not sure how many non-US we have on here but we are looking for 1 possibly 2 to work in a clinic here in Kabul. 

PM me for details if you are interested or know anyone who might be.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 30, 2015)

Im quitting overseas work but out of interest what part of the city are you guys at?


----------



## pcbguy (Jan 30, 2015)

North part.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

If I pretend to be an FN can I get back over there?

Are you seeking FNs vs. US for financial reasons?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

What Irish means is he is going to go on hiatus for awhile until he gets bored and then will be returning to OCONUS work.


----------



## pcbguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Our contract calls for 3 US and 3 FN. We have all the US and 2 FN right now but one is leaving. You can try SandpitMedic but idk if they will buy it.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 30, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> What Irish means is he is going to go on hiatus for awhile until he gets bored and then will be returning to OCONUS work.



I WILL stay strong haha...


----------



## pcbguy (Jan 30, 2015)

"I'm only going to do this for a year." That was 4 years ago. Doh!


----------

